# New Years Eve Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Is there any interest for a New Years Eve Rally mabey camping from the 31st Dec 2005 till 3rd or 4th Jan 2006 in the Midlands area i.e. Worcestershire.
All interested parties post here please and if we can generate enough interest Iwill try to set it up


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

Good idea - we haven't made any arrangements for New Year yet and your suggestion sounds interesting so put us down for a probable. We haven't tried the new van yet but we're hoping that the winterising will make winter nights a bit more comfortable.

Wish John a happy birthday and have a good time at Billing.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

John says thanks and whos been blabbing :lol: 

What van did you get in the end?

2 for New Years eve so far


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We bought a Hobby T600 on the Ford Transit. Seems good so far but we haven't had a chance to try it properly yet, the DVLA have sent us two tax discs so far, both of them incorrect. If they get the correct one to us tomorrow we might be able to take it out for a run at the weekend. At this rate it doesn't look promising for a big crowd at New Year does it?


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi jacquie

I'd be interested in a New Year Bash, as long as it wasn't too far away for me (you mentioned Worcs, which would be great).

We would be another 2!!


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*new year rally*

yeah we are up for that . pepe and the gang


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Got to check work commitments, but sounds great.
Lyn


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Have you any idea of which site. New Years Eve is a Saturday and so Monday is a Bank Holiday. Somewhere with walks or town/village nearby would be good could park up for the duration.
Will keep an eye on this and see what happens.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Possible site for Rally is Stoke Prior Sports & County Club I havent been in touch with them yet but Badger is in the know there. From what I can gather from Badger the field is reasonalbly flat with good access water and san available as to electric I think there may be some but not sure how many. The club I believe will have some entertainment on New Years Eve and there will be a charge for entrance that evening. There is a pub just up the road that does food, and it is a short drive into Bromsgrove, where I have been told you can park ok.

If we can generate about 15 vans interested I will make enquiries to the club.

Interested so far:-
Lady J
Gaspode
Sugarplum
Pheonix
Pepe & Muffin
Jana?
Motorhomer
RobMD
Johnnylove
Takeaflight
Wagler2bb
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8749.html see this link post by Badger


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We would be interested.


Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stickied - we're both working and can't make it, but hope you all have a great time, don't drink too much, happy new year!! :wink: 

pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peejay if it gets of the ground will have one for you :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just for the information of interested parties......The club usually has entertainment laid on for new years eve, and that is usually advance tickets (but I will be able to reserve some if I know how many Usually about £5)

Don't bank on Hook ups as there are only 4 and regulars are usually in them permanently.

The club itself does good food.....no need to travel.....and Jana..stay as long as you like there is no pressure there. Good walks, v large garden centre close by.

Lady J we will probably be there anyway


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie!

Hopefully we can make that one!

We´re in Calpe (Costa Blanca) at present, and the weather is lovely!!!
We return to the UK at the end of November, so will be missing all our get togethers until then.

Have Fun!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Rob

Glad to here you are having a good time you lucky devils hows Dylan liking it? Love to Beryl and look forward to seeing you when you get back. Will put you on the list for New Year.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


is this rally going ahead please?


Motorhomer


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Great idea two adults well sort of and a greyhound 

Roy Michelle and Charlie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Details for New year...I had better post these as Jaquies away.....
The Proposed Rally at Stoke Prior, Worcestershire.

There is no restriction in terms of minimum numbers. I will be there with a few pals anyway and if you want to join us you are welcome. But as this is a ticket "do" we will need to know by Nov 12 in order to have the tickets saved.

Here goes...The Club is providing Live Music as well as a disco and a buffet, all for the princley sum of £8.50 (plus £3 per night campimg charge) You may arive whenever..and leave whenever as long as you pay the appropriate fee. (we generally arrive Friday PM and Leave Sunday)

Its a nice club with good bar and dance floor, pool room, hot food usually available and pub hours (happy hour 3 til 7)

I suggest you post on here first and see if jaquie gets back in time, and I will add the numbers. REMEMBER, tickets booked must be paid for.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Now this is what i like in our humble community, thanks again to the hard work of Jacqui again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

just bought an American RV but had motorhome before new to ths site ,put our name for this Newyear bash we are from the mdlands,and need to pick all your brains about motorhoming.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> just bought an American RV but had motorhome before new to ths site ,put our name for this Newyear bash we are from the mdlands,and need to pick all your brains about motorhoming.


I am sure you will enjoy. Dont forget to order the ticket if you want to join in the club/pub activity on New Years Eve. Think it £ 8.50 per ticket to be ordered before Nov 12th + the rally fee. See Badgers post above.

Motorhomer


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

hi all
we are intersted in spending the weekend 
put us down



john & carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right gang I am back off me travels for a bit now. Thanks to Badger for keeping things ticking over and getting all the details with the club sorted we now have to start getting organised.

Message for IAN BSB2000 could you please put this on the rally page Ian so that we can get everybody in the right place :lol: 

Thoes of you that are definatley going and want tickets for the New Year bash at £8.50 each please pm me and I will give you my address so that you can send money as this has to be in Badgers hand by the 12th November.

Site fees can be paid to the club when you arrive £3 per night


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Johnnylove:- John & Carol 

Takeaflight :- Roy Michelle & Charlie the greyhound

Wagler2bb :-

Welcome all we will look forward to meeting you all at Stoke Prior Club


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hello all,

This Rally is now 'listed' could all those who have said they will attend please add your names to the 'attendees' list.

Ta


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

My name has gone on the rally list by mistake! We certainly are considering attending, but it is a long way for us to travel and not sure of annual leave we can both have yet.
Will confirm as soon as we can ,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesleylil hope you can make it but will not add you in till we hear from you


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Will children be welcome at this rally ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi ScotlandJim

I am awaiting conformation from the club regarding children but as far as I am aware they are allowed but there may be a charge for them on New Years Eve as soon as I know I will post on here.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thank you LadyJ894


Jim


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Your very welcome ScotJimland are you comming then :lol: 

MODERATORS HELP PLEASE we seem to have come un stickyed any chance of being sticked again ta


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Update on New Year Eve rally

It seems the boss of the club is away on holiday for 2 weeks so I still havent a clue as to who to make cheques out to for the tickets, Badger has suggested that cheques could be left open and I will fill in the name when we pay for the tickets on the 12th November would this be acceptable to you all.

Children are allowed but may have to pay full price for them.

At the moment I see there is only 3 of us actually registered on the Rally Page and Leslylil is on there by mistake.So that makes 2
Could all of you that want to come please register on the Rally Page on the left Thank You


----------

